# Fly, you fools!



## aragil (Jan 12, 2003)

I just got back from a trip to Europe, and what should greet me on my last day in the airport but a ticket booth for Gandalf Air. So were the wizard's famous last words in Moria really just a CEO's plea for more patronage? You be the judge.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 12, 2003)

"I'm the President of Gandalf Airlines, italian regional airlines partner of Air France and listed at Italian Stock Exchange. 

When I opened my company, 2 years a go, I decided to call it "Gandalf" in order to provide it the power of a wizard. 

I have seen your site and your pictures and it's really strange to see that Gandalf is not just my airlines but there is an other world related to it; of course, I knew it.

My compliments for the coming movie.

Best Regards,
Luciano"


Found here... 

.. and I want to know how you reacted to that, aragil


----------



## Shards of Nasil (Jan 12, 2003)

thats so cool, an airline named after gandalf


----------



## Brent (Jan 13, 2003)

Wonder if he'll get sued by the Tolkien Estate for passing off and trademark infringement - Chris Tolkien lives down that way.


----------



## Walter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brent _
> *Wonder if he'll get sued by the Tolkien Estate for passing off and trademark infringement - Chris Tolkien lives down that way. *


 Oh I seriously doubt that - or else (in case they succeed) the Tolkien Estate might have to face another dozen (or so) lawsuits from the heirs of the author of these lines :


> 10. There was Motsognir | the mightiest made
> Of all the dwarfs, | and Durin next;
> Many a likeness | of men they made,
> The dwarfs in the earth, | as Durin said.
> ...





PS: I just wonder if Thorin and Eikinskjaldi (=Oakenshield) is worth 2 lawsuits...


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

Wow that's cool whats next a Sail Sauron cruise line.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 8, 2003)

> I wish that 'Copyright' could protect _names_, as well as extracts. It is a form of invention that I take a great deal of trouble over, and pleasure in; and really it is quite as difficult (often more so) as, say, lines of verse.



-J.R.R. Tolkien, letter no. 258


----------



## balrog (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebithil _
> *Wow that's cool whats next a Sail Sauron cruise line. *




rotflmao


----------

